# performance ok, but 30-80 wait_io and system hangs

## mephist0

hi,

Performance of both hard disk is OK. but a wa% in top in range from ca. 30-80% ?!?!

And the complete system is "laggy". Every ca. 30secs the system hangs for 1-2 secs when testing with bonnie++ or copying stuff with cp.

I think its a kernel config problem. I never saw that on windows.

I encrypted my harddrives with LUKS. I thought the encryption was slowing my system down.

So I made the encryption undone.

I simply removed the partition and added a new one with parted. Then mkfs.xfs /dev/sd?? with no options.

But that did nothing with that I/O problem.

I just noticed I think the write processes are so heavey I/O

Benchmarks:

Systemdisk Velociraptor:

```

dampframme - 19:43:58 - ~ - 501. # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   8444 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4225.72 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  312 MB in  3.01 seconds = 103.72 MB/sec

```

```

dampframme - 19:46:19 - ~ - 508. # bonnie++ -n 0 -u 0 -r 4096 -s 20480 -f -b -d /home/mephisto/

Using uid:0, gid:0.

Writing intelligently...done

Rewriting...done

Reading intelligently...done

start 'em...done...done...done...done...done...

Version 1.93c       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

Concurrency   1     -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

dampframme      20G           85444  12 40666   5           82720   6 162.0   2

Latency                        2733ms     517ms               202ms     339ms

1.93c,1.93c,dampframme,1,1248798639,20G,,,,85444,12,40666,5,,,82720,6,162.0,2,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,2733ms,517ms,,202ms,339ms,,,,,,

```

3ware RAID-5:

```

dampframme - 19:45:35 - ~ - 506. # hdparm -tT /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   7740 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3873.19 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  1306 MB in  3.00 seconds = 435.19 MB/sec

```

```

dampframme - 20:05:45 - ~ - 513. # bonnie++ -n 0 -u 0 -r 4096 -s 20480 -f -b -d /mnt/raid/

Using uid:0, gid:0.

Writing intelligently...done

Rewriting...done

Reading intelligently...done

start 'em...done...done...done...done...done...

Version 1.93c       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

Concurrency   1     -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

dampframme      20G           195881  27 172246  31           428925  33 114.8   1

Latency                        2432ms     659ms             56286us     390ms

1.93c,1.93c,dampframme,1,1248796501,20G,,,,195881,27,172246,31,,,428925,33,114.8,1,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,2432ms,659ms,,56286us,390ms,,,,,,

```

[/b]

my system specs:

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU E6600  @ 2.40GHz

Mainboard: Intel 975XBX2 ("Bad Axe 2")

RAM: 4GB Corsair DDR2-800

System Disk: WD Velociraptor 300GB WD3000HLFS

3ware 9650SE-8LP: 1 RAID-5 2TB partition with 8 320GB Western Digital WD3200YS

parted systemdisk:

partition 1 is Windows Vista. I boot gentoo with usb-stick and extlinux

```

dampframme - 19:54:31 - ~ - 502. # parted /dev/sda

Warning: GNU Parted has detected libreiserfs interface version mismatch.  Found 1-1, required 0. ReiserFS support will be disabled.

GNU Parted 1.8.8

Using /dev/sda

Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.

(parted) print                                                            

Model: ATA WDC WD3000HLFS-0 (scsi)

Disk /dev/sda: 300GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system  Flags

 1      1049kB  80.5GB  80.5GB  primary   ntfs         boot 

 2      80.5GB  88.5GB  7970MB  primary   linux-swap        

 3      88.5GB  300GB   212GB   extended               lba  

 5      88.5GB  114GB   25.0GB  logical   xfs               

 6      114GB   300GB   187GB   logical   xfs               

(parted)                                                        

```

extlinux.conf:

```

DEFAULT menu.c32

TIMEOUT 99

PROMPT 0

LABEL Gentoo Kernel-2.6.30.2

   MENU LABEL Gentoo Linux 2.6.30.2

   MENU DEFAULT

   KERNEL kernel-2.6.30.2

   APPEND vga=0x31b video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3

```

lspci:

```

dampframme - 19:54:23 - ~ - 501. # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82975X Memory Controller Hub

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82975X PCI Express Root Port

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82975X/3010 PCI Express Root Port

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GH (ICH7DH) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] (rev a2)

02:00.0 RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 9650SE SATA-II RAID (rev 01)

04:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6145 SATA II PCI-E controller (rev a1)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

06:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB82AA2 IEEE-1394b Link Layer Controller (rev 01)

06:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

Kernel 2.6.30.2 config:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.30.2

# Tue Jul 28 17:56:30 2009

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

# CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLOW_WORK is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=300

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

# CONFIG_INTR_REMAP is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24=y

CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

CONFIG_E1000E=y

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_EVENT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_FTRACE_SYSCALLS is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_KMEMTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_WORKQUEUE_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_IMA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=y

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

#

# Compression

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

# CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

----------

## mephist0

somone an idea?

That cant be normal, can it?

Yesterday I noticed the wa% in top goes up and down synchronously with mb/s 

Like you see in the bonnie benchmark I think this seems to only occour when writing!

```

Version 1.93c       ------Sequential [b]Output[/b]------ --Sequential [b]Input[/b]- --Random- 

Concurrency   1     -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

dampframme      20G           [b]195881[/b]  27 172246  31           [b]428925[/b]  33 114.8   1 

```

and when copying stuff on my home dir (on Velociraptor) there is 50% wait_io ?!?

I dont believe this is normal

Can I test the I/O somehow on Windows Vista to compare it?

(sorry for my bad english  :Razz:  )

----------

## energyman76b

try a differen io-scheduler. deadline is a very bad choice for a desktop system. I had best results with cfq, but your mileage might vary.

(unrelated but deactivating all that namespaces and scheduling groups might not do any harm either.. or do you need that stuff?)

----------

## energyman76b

oh, another thing: xfs defaults are pretty bad. Google for it, there are some hints how you can speed it up, a lot.

That said, xfs is VERY bad with small files (small is everything below a couple of megabyte). So if you have a lot of small files, xfs will never fly.

----------

## mephist0

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> try a differen io-scheduler. deadline is a very bad choice for a desktop system. I had best results with cfq, but your mileage might vary.
> 
> (unrelated but deactivating all that namespaces and scheduling groups might not do any harm either.. or do you need that stuff?)

 

I will try that.

May it be a hardwareproblem?

I bootet with the Gentoo minimal cd.

Mounted my partition and did some copy tests.

On the livecd I also have 50% wait_io ?

Can that be normal?

----------

## energyman76b

no, usually not. The only hw problem slowing down stuff should be a bad cable - and that would spam dmesg

(another thing, your power saving options look a bit.. sparse? and this:

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y 

 CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y 

you really, really don't need that)

----------

## energyman76b

 *mephist0 wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*   try a differen io-scheduler. deadline is a very bad choice for a desktop system. I had best results with cfq, but your mileage might vary.
> 
> (unrelated but deactivating all that namespaces and scheduling groups might not do any harm either.. or do you need that stuff?) 
> 
> I will try that.
> ...

 

depending on your filesystem and harddisk, yes, it can.

----------

## Martux

Maybe it´s once again this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482731.html

----------

## mephist0

energyman76b, thanks for your tips, but it didnt improve anything  :Sad: 

That cant be normal when you copy some stuff and want to surf web pages and firefox sometimes is unresponsive for 1-2 secs every minute or so.

I will now boot my gentoo livecd and make a backup of my system with http://blinkeye.ch/dokuwiki/doku.php/projects/mkstage4

and do filesystem test  :Smile: 

disabling NCQ (echo 1 > /sys/block/sda/device/queue_depth) didnt do anything either.

----------

## cach0rr0

do

```

mount -o remount,noatime,logbufs=8 /path/to/mountpoint

```

see if performance isn't notably improved 

XFS is basically pointless without tweaking logbufs

EDIT: well, that's not entirely true, ability to grow/shrink a mounted filesystem is quite nice, among other things

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## energyman76b

play around with:

/proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_ratio

dirty_expire_centisecs

dirty_ratio

dirty_writeback_centisecs

----------

## mephist0

oh mann, there is a lord.

Yesterday I booted the Gentoo minimal Live CD.

mounted my raid with logbufs=8.

cp -R *stuff* ...

-> 30-35 %wa

Bootet my system.

mounted my raid with logbufs=8.

cp -R *stuff* ...

-> 80-90% wa

Then I coied the Live CD config, took off unnecessary drivers.

And bootet the new kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-> 20% wa !!!!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

I dont know yet which option it was. I could post my new kernel config later this day, I'm at work now.

I remember I disabled PREEMPT and changed frequency to 100 (was 300)

----------

## mephist0

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> oh, another thing: xfs defaults are pretty bad. Google for it, there are some hints how you can speed it up, a lot.
> 
> That said, xfs is VERY bad with small files (small is everything below a couple of megabyte). So if you have a lot of small files, xfs will never fly.

 

hm, I think I might try ext3 on my root and home partitions

my raid is storage only (videos, isos, pictures etc.)

----------

## energyman76b

don't forget turning on barriers. And see a 30% performance hit.

----------

## mephist0

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> don't forget turning on barriers. And see a 30% performance hit.

 

How do I enable barriers?

And any advice for ext3? mkfs options?

And for the raid, I formated it with mkfs.xfs with no options.

Should I reformat it with other options?

And the conditions under X I still have to test. But I hope there are no more hangs ...

I will report back when I'm home

----------

## energyman76b

ext3:barrier=1

reiserfs: enabled by default

reiser4: enabled by default

xfs: not sure, but AFAIR enabled by default

js: not sure, but AFAIR not available.

----------

## cach0rr0

pretty sure it's enabled by default in XFS

as well the performance gain in disabling them has been minimal in every benchmark ive seen - not worth the risk in having them off

----------

## energyman76b

the difference is minimal for xfs. But huge with ext3. Because of that it is turned off in ext3. Because ext3 is optimized for benchmarks, not save data handling.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> the difference is minimal for xfs. But huge with ext3. Because of that it is turned off in ext3. Because ext3 is optimized for benchmarks, not save data handling.

 

right, sorry, should have made that more clear

that's what I was getting at - within xfs disabling barriers makes virtually no difference from a performance perspective, from what ive seen in bench

----------

## mephist0

```

dampframme - 19:04:56 - ~ - 555. # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:277c

00:01.0 0604: 8086:277d

00:03.0 0604: 8086:277a

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:27e0 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:27e2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 01)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev e1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b0 (rev 01)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:27df (rev 01)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:27c1 (rev 01)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 01)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0191 (rev a2)

02:00.0 0104: 13c1:1004 (rev 01)

04:00.0 0106: 11ab:6145 (rev a1)

05:00.0 0200: 8086:109a

06:00.0 0c00: 104c:8025 (rev 01)

06:04.0 0c00: 104c:8024

```

```

dampframme - 21:01:13 - ~ - 556. # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 2399.729

cache size   : 4096 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow

bogomips   : 4799.45

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 2399.729

cache size   : 4096 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow

bogomips   : 4800.19

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

```

dampframme - 21:02:17 - ~ - 557. # cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT      /boot            ext2      noauto,noatime         1 2

/dev/sda5      /            xfs      noatime,logbufs=8,barrier=1   0 1

/dev/sda6      /home            ext3      noatime,barrier=1      0 2

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/raid         xfs      noatime,logbufs=8,barrier=1   0 2

/dev/sdf1      /mnt/Mybook-1         xfs      noatime,logbufs=8,barrier=1   0 2

/dev/sdg1      /mnt/Mybook-2         xfs      noatime,logbufs=8,barrier=1   0 2

/dev/sdc1      /mnt/Mybook-4         xfs      noatime,logbufs=8,barrier=1   0 2

/dev/sda2      none            swap      sw            0 0

none         /proc            proc      defaults         0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom         auto      noauto,ro         0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy         auto      noauto            0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm         tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

none         /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc   binfmt_misc   defaults      0 0

```

The IO is less, but still there with the velociraptor. I think its also related to blockdev --setra. With no readahead set on my 3ware raid there was also 80% wa. But with 16384 readahead it was only 30%. But I didnt found a readahead for the velo with less wa  :Sad: 

----------

## cach0rr0

I *think* barrier=1 is redundant with xfs

far as further tweaks go, there are some options you can pass to mkfs.xfs that get you a bit better performance - namely, agcount and log size (mine's at 128M)

have a look at this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-488215-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

his agcount is fairly conservative, but there is a bit of exceptional discussion on XFS in that thread.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

mephist0,

Apologies for being so tardy with your .config. I've been chasing other demons, and somehow, I lost you in the shuffle. Not to worry, I have a .config set up for you. It's gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4. The reason is there is an exploit in <.30-r2 & <.30.2. That's why those ebuilds are no longer in portage. Just enter emerge -av =gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4 to get that version.

As per your .config, it was far too spartan. I doubt ACPI was working. You had every possible slowdown turned on, and then some. Whether or not it will cure disk access speed issues, it surely will fix processing speed issues.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Enjoy!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mephist0

Thank you SO MUCH!

So far running smooth!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

And thank you too all others for your help!!

But I need to remove those time stamps  :Smile: 

This Bad magic number at the end is because the dev numbers changed  :Smile: 

```

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 (root@dampframme) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Aug 2 10:20:49 CEST 2009

[    0.000000] Command line: vga=0x31b video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3 BOOT_IMAGE=kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r4 

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000008f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000008f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cee57000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cee57000 - 00000000ceed0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ceed0000 - 00000000cfd85000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfd85000 - 00000000cfd8d000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfd8d000 - 00000000cfe2b000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfe2b000 - 00000000cfe30000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfe30000 - 00000000cfea9000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfea9000 - 00000000cfeae000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfeae000 - 00000000cfef2000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfef2000 - 00000000cfef3000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfef3000 - 00000000cfeff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfeff000 - 00000000cff00000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cff00000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x130000 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-DFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 080000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0C0000000 mask FF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 0CFF00000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 base 100000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   5 base 120000000 mask FF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 00000000cff00000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xcff00 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000cff00000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00cfe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00cfe00000 - 00cff00000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to cff00000 @ 8000-e000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000130000000

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0130000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 130000000 @ c000-12000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000fe020 00014 (v00 INTEL )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 00000000cfefd038 00050 (v01 INTEL  D975XBX2 00000B16      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000cfefc000 00074 (v01 INTEL  D975XBX2 00000B16 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000cfef8000 03F46 (v01 INTEL  D975XBX2 00000B16 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000cfeae000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000cfef7000 00078 (v01 INTEL  D975XBX2 00000B16 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: WDDT 00000000cfef6000 00040 (v01 INTEL  D975XBX2 00000B16 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000cfef5000 0003C (v01 INTEL  D975XBX2 00000B16 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 00000000cfef4000 000A6 (v32 INTEL  D975XBX2 00000B16 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000cfef3000 00038 (v01 INTEL  D975XBX2 00000B16 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cfead000 001BC (v01 INTEL     CpuPm 00000B16 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cfeac000 00175 (v01 INTEL   Cpu0Ist 00000B16 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cfeab000 00175 (v01 INTEL   Cpu1Ist 00000B16 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cfeaa000 00175 (v01 INTEL   Cpu2Ist 00000B16 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cfea9000 00175 (v01 INTEL   Cpu3Ist 00000B16 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000130000000

[    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000130000000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [0000000000001000 - 0000000000005fff]

[    0.000000]   bootmap [000000000000d000 -  0000000000032fff] pages 26

[    0.000000] (7 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0130000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000200000 - 0000a99b4c]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000a99b4c]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009f000 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f000 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000a9a000 - 0000a9a22c]              BRK ==> [0000a9a000 - 0000a9a22c]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000008000 - 000000c000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000c000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [000000c000 - 000000d000]          PGTABLE ==> [000000c000 - 000000d000]

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000fe200] fe200

[    0.000000]  [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200043fffff] PMD -> [ffff880028200000-ffff88002bbfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00130000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[8] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000008f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000cee57

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000ceed0 -> 0x000cfd85

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000cfd8d -> 0x000cfe2b

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000cfe30 -> 0x000cfea9

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000cfef2 -> 0x000cfef3

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000cfeff -> 0x000cff00

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00130000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1047988

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2306 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1621 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 833117 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 2688 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 193920 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at d4000000 (gap: d0000000:2ff00000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:32 nr_cpumask_bits:32 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 25 pages at ffff880028022000, static data 73476 bytes

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1028658

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: vga=0x31b video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3 BOOT_IMAGE=kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r4 

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Preemptible RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:1280

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 2399.862 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Checking aperture...

[    0.000999] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000999] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.000999] Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880020000000 - ffff880024000000

[    0.000999] software IO TLB at phys 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

[    0.000999] Memory: 4057156k/4980736k available (4907k kernel code, 788784k absent, 134796k reserved, 2184k data, 600k init)

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=14, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4799.72 BogoMIPS (lpj=2399862)

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.002740] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.003970] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.004139] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.004146] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.004151] CPU 0/0x0 -> Node 0

[    0.004155] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.004160] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.004169] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.004176] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.004192] Freeing SMP alternatives: 34k freed

[    0.004220] ACPI: Core revision 20090320

[    0.010047] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.011164] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.021171] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 06

[    0.021996] APIC calibration not consistent with PM-Timer: 101ms instead of 100ms

[    0.021996] APIC delta adjusted to PM-Timer: 1666724 (1700031)

[    0.021996] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4800.15 BogoMIPS (lpj=2400079)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU 1/0x1 -> Node 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.000999] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.093207] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 06

[    0.093268] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.094032] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.094037] Total of 2 processors activated (9599.88 BogoMIPS).

[    0.094109] net_namespace: 1832 bytes

[    0.094109] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.095001] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.095011] dca service started, version 1.8

[    0.095014] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 127

[    0.095022] PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

[    0.095026] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.098008] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.099208] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.101590] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.101595] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.101605] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.101642] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 127

[    0.103623] PCI: MCFG area at f0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.103632] PCI: updated MCFG configuration 0: base f0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.105906] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

[    0.109526] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.109526] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.109526] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.109526] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.109526] pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.109985] pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# disabled

[    0.110041] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xe5400000-0xe5403fff]

[    0.110077] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.110085] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.110137] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.110145] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.110200] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.110208] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

[    0.110262] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.110270] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# disabled

[    0.110311] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x5080-0x509f]

[    0.110353] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x5060-0x507f]

[    0.110394] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x5040-0x505f]

[    0.110435] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0x5020-0x503f]

[    0.110481] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe5404400-0xe54047ff]

[    0.110526] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.110535] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.110670] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.110676] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.110681] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.110686] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.110692] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0x50b0-0x50bf]

[    0.110731] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x50c8-0x50cf]

[    0.110736] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x50e4-0x50e7]

[    0.110740] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x50c0-0x50c7]

[    0.110745] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x50e0-0x50e3]

[    0.110750] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x50a0-0x50af]

[    0.110755] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xe5404000-0xe54043ff]

[    0.110776] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.110783] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.110827] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x5000-0x501f]

[    0.110874] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe4000000-0xe4ffffff]

[    0.110881] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.110889] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xe2000000-0xe3ffffff]

[    0.110894] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24 io port: [0x4000-0x407f]

[    0.110899] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfffe0000-0xffffffff]

[    0.110950] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.110953] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xe2000000-0xe4ffffff]

[    0.110957] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.110991] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xe1ffffff]

[    0.110999] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xe5300000-0xe5300fff]

[    0.111004] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 20 io port: [0x3000-0x30ff]

[    0.111013] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfffe0000-0xffffffff]

[    0.111030] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.111066] pci 0000:00:03.0: bridge io port: [0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.111069] pci 0000:00:03.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xe5300000-0xe53fffff]

[    0.111072] pci 0000:00:03.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xe0000000-0xe1ffffff]

[    0.111151] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0x2018-0x201f]

[    0.111159] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 14 io port: [0x2024-0x2027]

[    0.111166] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 18 io port: [0x2010-0x2017]

[    0.111174] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 1c io port: [0x2020-0x2023]

[    0.111181] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 20 io port: [0x2000-0x200f]

[    0.111189] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xe5200000-0xe52003ff]

[    0.111197] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfffc0000-0xffffffff]

[    0.111227] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1

[    0.111228] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    0.111238] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.111283] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.111286] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xe5200000-0xe52fffff]

[    0.111350] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe5100000-0xe511ffff]

[    0.111369] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 18 io port: [0x1000-0x101f]

[    0.111451] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.111462] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.111516] pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge io port: [0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.111519] pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xe5100000-0xe51fffff]

[    0.111553] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe5008800-0xe5008fff]

[    0.111559] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xe5004000-0xe5007fff]

[    0.111599] pci 0000:06:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.111600] pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.111609] pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.111647] pci 0000:06:04.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe5008000-0xe50087ff]

[    0.111653] pci 0000:06:04.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xe5000000-0xe5003fff]

[    0.111693] pci 0000:06:04.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.111694] pci 0000:06:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.111703] pci 0000:06:04.0: PME# disabled

[    0.111744] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.111753] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xe5000000-0xe50fffff]

[    0.111778] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.111942] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

[    0.112028] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

[    0.112081] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

[    0.112131] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX5._PRT]

[    0.115051] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.115148] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

[    0.115246] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

[    0.115339] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

[    0.115433] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.115529] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.116026] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

[    0.116121] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.116170] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.116170] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.116170] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.116170] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.116170] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.116170] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.125037] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.125050] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.137162] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.137176] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.139936] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.139942] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.139953] system 00:01: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff has been reserved

[    0.139962] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed13000-0xfed13fff has been reserved

[    0.139969] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff has been reserved

[    0.139977] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff has been reserved

[    0.139985] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

[    0.139993] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

[    0.140001] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

[    0.140008] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed99fff has been reserved

[    0.140016] system 00:01: iomem range 0xc0000-0xdffff has been reserved

[    0.140024] system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.140037] system 00:06: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

[    0.140044] system 00:06: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

[    0.140051] system 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

[    0.144653] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: can't allocate mem resource [0xe0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.144662] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.144669] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff

[    0.144676] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xe2000000-0xe4ffffff

[    0.144683] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000dfffffff

[    0.144694] pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.144701] pci 0000:00:03.0:   IO window: 0x3000-0x3fff

[    0.144708] pci 0000:00:03.0:   MEM window: 0xe5300000-0xe53fffff

[    0.144715] pci 0000:00:03.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000e1ffffff

[    0.144725] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.144731] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.144738] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.144745] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.144754] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.144761] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

[    0.144770] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: 0xe5200000-0xe52fffff

[    0.144778] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e5500000-0x000000e55fffff

[    0.144789] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

[    0.144796] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   IO window: 0x1000-0x1fff

[    0.144804] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   MEM window: 0xe5100000-0xe51fffff

[    0.144812] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.144821] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:06

[    0.144827] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.144835] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xe5000000-0xe50fffff

[    0.144842] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.144857] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.144865] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.144869] pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.144877] pci 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.144883] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.144891] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.144897] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.144905] pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.144910] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.144919] pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.144924] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.144927] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.144929] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.144931] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.144933] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xe2000000-0xe4ffffff]

[    0.144935] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.144937] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.144938] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xe5300000-0xe53fffff]

[    0.144940] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0xe0000000-0xe1ffffff]

[    0.144942] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.144944] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 mem: [0xe5200000-0xe52fffff]

[    0.144946] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 pref mem [0xe5500000-0xe55fffff]

[    0.144948] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 io:  [0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.144949] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 mem: [0xe5100000-0xe51fffff]

[    0.144951] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 mem: [0xe5000000-0xe50fffff]

[    0.144953] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.144955] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.144979] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.174931] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.175965] TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.180266] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.180918] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

[    0.180925] TCP reno registered

[    0.193117] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.194117] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.194242] Intel AES-NI instructions are not detected.

[    0.197194] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.199765] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.200130] SGI XFS with security attributes, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    0.200560] msgmni has been set to 7924

[    0.201269] alg: No test for fcrypt (fcrypt-generic)

[    0.202798] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.202821] alg: No test for stdrng (ansi_cprng)

[    0.202835] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.202900] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.203110] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.203244] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.203252] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.203388] pcieport-driver 0000:00:03.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.203395] pcieport-driver 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.203539] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.203550] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.203731] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.203742] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.203921] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.203932] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.210636] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.210644] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.210653] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.211187] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe3000000, mapped to 0xffffc20005100000, using 10240k, total 14336k

[    0.211198] vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=1

[    0.211204] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.211209] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.217607] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

[    0.222457] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.222600] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.222655] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.222739] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.222800] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.223021] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.223154] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.223904] loop: module loaded

[    0.224042] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.224112] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.224242] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.224255] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.224337] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.224380] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[    0.224437] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part 

[    0.224484] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.224644] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.224770] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.224863] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.224962] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.225095] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe5404000 port 0xe5404100 irq 29

[    0.225148] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe5404000 port 0xe5404180 irq 29

[    0.225200] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe5404000 port 0xe5404200 irq 29

[    0.225251] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe5404000 port 0xe5404280 irq 29

[    0.225422] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    0.225429] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.225500] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.225547] scsi4 : ata_piix

[    0.225643] scsi5 : ata_piix

[    0.226098] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x50b0 irq 14

[    0.226147] ata6: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x50b8 irq 15

[    0.226381] pata_marvell 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.226451] pata_marvell 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.226489] scsi6 : pata_marvell

[    0.226592] scsi7 : pata_marvell

[    0.226680] ata7: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x2018 ctl 0x2024 bmdma 0x2000 irq 16

[    0.226729] ata8: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x2010 ctl 0x2020 bmdma 0x2008 irq 16

[    0.226844] BAR5:00:04 01:7F 02:22 03:C8 04:02 05:00 06:00 07:80 08:00 09:00 0A:00 0B:00 0C:1F 0D:00 0E:00 0F:00 

[    0.227353] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.227426] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.228454] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.228456] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.229570] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.234530] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    0.235605] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    0.235615] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xe5404400

[    0.246126] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.247331] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.248503] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.249652] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.250972] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.252243] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.253485] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.253487] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.254805] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.256109] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00005080

[    0.257481] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.258847] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.260192] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.261657] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.263066] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.263069] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.264552] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.266031] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00005060

[    0.267572] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.269101] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.270611] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.272243] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.273785] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.273787] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.275375] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.276923] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00005040

[    0.278499] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.280021] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.281487] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.283046] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.284545] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.284548] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.286104] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.287612] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00005020

[    0.289187] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.290722] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.292203] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.293813] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.295278] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.296802] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.298318] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.299956] PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    0.304360] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.305917] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.307548] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.309286] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.310891] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.312469] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.314078] i2c /dev entries driver

[    0.315797] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.317473] EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Aug  2 2009

[    0.319233] EDAC i82975x: ECC disabled on both channels.

[    0.320874] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.322490] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.324695] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    0.326344] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.327915] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    0.329465] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    0.331000] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    0.332725] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    0.334727] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.336286] TCP cubic registered

[    0.337823] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.339588] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.341958] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.343549] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    0.345604] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.347290] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.348823] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.410039] ata5.00: ATAPI: PHILIPS DVDR1668P1, P1.4, max UDMA/33

[    0.435371] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    0.534916] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.535141] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.535591] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.536701] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.538230] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.539781] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.544884] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3000HLFS-01G6U0, 04.04V01, max UDMA/133

[    0.546429] ata1.00: 586072368 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    0.553879] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.555496] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3000HLFS-0 04.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.557194] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.558873] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 586072368 512-byte hardware sectors: (300 GB/279 GiB)

[    0.560478] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.562031] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.562049] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.563698]  sda:<5>scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PHILIPS  DVDR1668P1       P1.4 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.571176]  sda1 sda2 sda3 <sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.576532] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.578223] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.578290] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    0.579932] ata6: port disabled. ignoring.

[    0.580979]  sda5 sda6 >

[    0.588666] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.704059] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[    0.741282] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    0.742929] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    0.744662] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    0.746294] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    0.747921] md: autorun ...

[    0.749543] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    0.777173] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

[    0.790703] XFS mounting filesystem sda5

[    0.834526] usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.836800] scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[    0.838520] usb-storage: device found at 4

[    0.838521] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[    0.867232] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda5

[    0.867278] VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly on device 8:5.

[    0.868945] Freeing unused kernel memory: 600k freed

[    1.044031] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    1.209741] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.218692] input: Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input2

[    1.220568] generic-usb 0003:1532:0101.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v10.01 Mouse [Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0

[    1.225906] input: Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.1/input/input3

[    1.227775] generic-usb 0003:1532:0101.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v10.01 Keyboard [Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input1

[    1.435053] usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[    1.581769] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.598978] input: HID 046a:0023 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input4

[    1.599066] cherry 0003:046A:0023.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [HID 046a:0023] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input0

[    1.622785] input: HID 046a:0023 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input5

[    1.622907] cherry 0003:046A:0023.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Device [HID 046a:0023] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input1

[    1.999558] udev: starting version 141

[    2.054233] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.012.

[    2.054296] 3w-9xxx 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.054301] 3w-9xxx 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.076726] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.113169] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.3.3.4-k4

[    2.113172] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

[    2.113248] e1000e 0000:05:00.0: Disabling L1 ASPM

[    2.113266] e1000e 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    2.113277] e1000e 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.113468] e1000e 0000:05:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.167547] ohci1394 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    2.200167] 0000:05:00.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:19:d1:29:c6:c4

[    2.200170] 0000:05:00.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    2.200239] 0000:05:00.0: eth0: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

[    2.220124] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[e5008800-e5008fff]  Max Packet=[4096]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

[    2.235189] ohci1394 0000:06:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.287078] ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[e5008000-e50087ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

[    2.311022] scsi9 : 3ware 9000 Storage Controller

[    2.311095] 3w-9xxx: scsi9: Found a 3ware 9000 Storage Controller at 0xe5300000, IRQ: 16.

[    2.617232] 3w-9xxx: scsi9: Firmware FE9X 4.06.00.004, BIOS BE9X 4.05.00.015, Ports: 8.

[    2.617973] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     AMCC     9650SE-8LP DISK  4.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.625857] sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    2.626066] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] 4374845440 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.23 TB/2.03 TiB)

[    2.626278] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    2.626280] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[    2.626666] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.627368]  sdb: sdb1

[    2.663128] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.667008] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    2.667010] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    2.920944] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.920950] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.921144] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  185.18.31  Tue Jul 28 17:52:27 PDT 2009

[    3.488180] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

[    3.501972] ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090a99500a09fd4]

[    3.509404] ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-01:1023]  GUID[0090a9950060b257]

[    3.509457] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-02:1023]  GUID[0001080000015d38]

[    3.528148] fuse init (API version 7.11)

[    3.530913] scsi10 : SBP-2 IEEE-1394

[    3.592862] coretemp coretemp.0: Using relative temperature scale!

[    3.592900] coretemp coretemp.1: Using relative temperature scale!

[    3.669160] ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[0090a9c132282913]

[    3.673851] ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[1-01:1023]  GUID[0090a9950060a43f]

[    3.673929] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-02:1023]  GUID[0090270001bcb7c6]

[    3.863904] scsi11 : SBP-2 IEEE-1394

[    4.026416] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    4.026663] EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

[    4.026668] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    4.176346] XFS mounting filesystem sdb1

[    4.346045] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdb1

[    4.413899] Adding 7783484k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:7783484k 

[    4.557416] ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

[    4.559496] ieee1394: sbp2: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S800] - Max payload [4096]

[    4.572649] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       My Book          1010 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[    4.572801] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    4.582026] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] 3907017568 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.00 TB/1.81 TiB)

[    4.587487] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    4.587491] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 10 00 00 00

[    4.591648] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Cache data unavailable

[    4.591650] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    4.594320] scsi12 : SBP-2 IEEE-1394

[    4.606953] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Cache data unavailable

[    4.606956] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    4.606960]  sdc:<6>ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

[    5.707221] ieee1394: sbp2: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S800] - Max payload [4096]

[    5.739027] scsi 12:0:1:0: Enclosure         WD       My Book Device   1010 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[    5.739161] scsi 12:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 13

[    5.748980] scsi13 : SBP-2 IEEE-1394

[    5.772937]  sdc1

[    5.773056] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    5.838304] usb-storage: device scan complete

[    5.838681] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DRIVE        1.13 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    5.839683] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[    5.840160] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] 1006592 512-byte hardware sectors: (515 MB/491 MiB)

[    5.840663] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    5.840666] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[    5.840668] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    5.842658] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    5.842662]  sdd: sdd1

[    5.843381] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    6.847148] ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

[    6.848080] ieee1394: sbp2: Node 0-01:1023: Max speed [S800] - Max payload [4096]

[    6.856614] scsi 13:0:0:0: Enclosure         WD       My Book Device   104a PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[    6.856764] scsi 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 13

[    6.863351] scsi14 : SBP-2 IEEE-1394

[    7.223331] ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

[    7.238460] ieee1394: sbp2: Node 1-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

[    7.365136] scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       My Book          1016 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[    7.365293] sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

[    7.444114] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    7.490852] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

[    7.490855] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 10 00 00 00

[    7.527665] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Cache data unavailable

[    7.527667] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    7.552223] scsi15 : SBP-2 IEEE-1394

[    7.648706] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Cache data unavailable

[    7.648709] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    7.648712]  sde: sde1

[    7.697352] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

[    7.944400] ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

[    7.945339] ieee1394: sbp2: Node 0-01:1023: Max speed [S800] - Max payload [4096]

[    7.953872] scsi 14:0:1:0: Direct-Access     WD       My Book          104a PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[    7.954034] sd 14:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

[    7.957922] sd 14:0:1:0: [sdf] 1953529856 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    7.960145] sd 14:0:1:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

[    7.960148] sd 14:0:1:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 10 00 00 00

[    7.962007] sd 14:0:1:0: [sdf] Cache data unavailable

[    7.962010] sd 14:0:1:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    7.969496] sd 14:0:1:0: [sdf] Cache data unavailable

[    7.969499] sd 14:0:1:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    7.969502]  sdf:<6>ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

[   10.962292] e1000e 0000:05:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[   10.965255] ieee1394: sbp2: Node 1-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

[   11.013123] e1000e 0000:05:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[   11.013925] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   11.090466] scsi 15:0:1:0: Enclosure         WD       My Book Device        PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[   11.090605] scsi 15:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg9 type 13

[   11.100567] scsi16 : SBP-2 IEEE-1394

[   12.199218] ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

[   12.200151] ieee1394: sbp2: Node 1-01:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

[   12.208606] scsi 16:0:0:0: Enclosure         WD       My Book Device   104a PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[   12.208754] scsi 16:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg10 type 13

[   12.215452] scsi17 : SBP-2 IEEE-1394

[   13.293666] ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

[   13.294605] ieee1394: sbp2: Node 1-01:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

[   13.302733] scsi 17:0:1:0: Direct-Access     WD       My Book          104a PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[   13.302860] sd 17:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg11 type 0

[   13.305821] sd 17:0:1:0: [sdg] 1953529856 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[   13.307945] sd 17:0:1:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

[   13.307949] sd 17:0:1:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 10 00 00 00

[   13.309399] sd 17:0:1:0: [sdg] Cache data unavailable

[   13.309401] sd 17:0:1:0: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   13.315548] sd 17:0:1:0: [sdg] Cache data unavailable

[   13.315551] sd 17:0:1:0: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   13.315554]  sdg: sdg1

[   13.316659] sd 17:0:1:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI disk

[   13.729947] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

[   13.730414] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   18.564099]  sdf1

[   18.564229] sd 14:0:1:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

[   24.578019] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  105.411778] XFS: bad magic number

[  105.411782] XFS: SB validate failed

[  112.412382] XFS mounting filesystem sdg1

[  112.686137] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdg1

[  121.214519] XFS mounting filesystem sdc1

[  121.774232] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdc1

[  218.597861] XFS mounting filesystem sde1

[  218.906270] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sde1

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You can find that setting under kernel hacking: Show timing information on printks. Unselect it, recompile, and you're done.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gasparov

Thank you pappy,

   I didn't feel too comfortable with my kernel config and for some reasons I decided to try the one you posted, now everything is much faster I guess I'll try to figure out why later. However changing configs and "getting" a hardware upgrade is total awesomeness , thanks   :Very Happy: 

P.S. I had a problem similar to mephist0

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Awesome. That's great to read.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

